# Force FD question



## cmt (Nov 13, 2004)

The force fd works smooth going from the 39t to 53t, but going from big to small it sounds like the lever is going to explode with loud cracking sound but the shifts seem smooth. After reading older posts, this seems normal? 

Will this quiet down after more use? I have only had the group for a month. Would tightening the already tight fd cable more help?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

I posted a lot about this and mine did eventually calm down. I made multiple adjustments to make it better but it finally settled in with more miles. I'd say 600-700 miles will help. 
It was enough to make me want to trash it though.
Dave
KC


----------



## cmt (Nov 13, 2004)

Had the bike at the shop today. Shop called SRAM about the lever issue and they are sending the shop a new lever. Problem solved and thanks SRAM.


----------



## huaso (Oct 23, 2009)

*FD too noisy*

cmt, would you tell us if replacing the left shifter corrected the incredibly noisy shifting to the smaller ring


----------

